# U OF U-National Champions



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Why not? No losses, argument can go both ways, but why not???? BCS SUCKS!


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

+1


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Why not? No losses, argument can go both ways, but why not???? *BCS SUCKS*!


Thats why not.... they just don't get the chance to play teams who are actually deserving of the title game. USC pounded Penn State... why aren't they deserving? Texas and OU?? Thats going to be going on long after the dust settles from tonights game.... and Florida? It'll be OU or Florida ranked number one but this will definitely be another year where there are people screaming for the BCS folks head on a plate because somebody feels they got shorted.


----------



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

*GO UTES!* Sorry but they shoud be but we all know that the BCS wont allow that to happen. Sucks but its the reality of the way things are run now.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry USC was out of the argument the night they lost to Oregon state (btw the utes beat them). So just based on like opponents that knocks USC out of the conversation, and having a extremly down year for the pac10 doesn't help the argument. A four team playoff would settle everything this year on the field like it should be but sadly greedy college presidents and corporate sponsored bowl games are in bed together. They do accomplish one thing though it keeps the fans talking about college football. After tonights game I would give the Utes a punchers chance against any team in football and sadly once again they will never get that shot.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Never get that shot? They made the shot. Put themselves in a situation, BSC threw what they could at them and smoked Bama. National Champs, The ONLY undefeated team in 1A football. You may argue strength of schedual, but why wouldn't there be 2-3 or even 5 undeafeated teams if that was the case. National Champs.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

> Thats why not.... they just don't get the chance to play teams who are actually deserving of the title game. USC pounded Penn State... why aren't they deserving? Texas and OU??


hmmm.....could it be because they LOST to oregon st, (which the U BEAT, by the way) O|*


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes, they should be national champs just like BYU was in 84 when all the Ute fans were bad-mouthing the system for allowing BYU to be national champs. Now the shoe is on the other foot.

Maybe someday the Utes will realize that it's important to support the MWC teams no matter who they play. I know many BYU fans who were glued to the tube cheering on the Utes because they know this is good for the MWC. Someday maybe the Utes will figure it out.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll: Y fan.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

AMEN! They should be #1!!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Sorry USC was out of the argument the night they lost to Oregon state (btw the utes beat them).


Like I said, if this is so, then why were they still ranked higher than the Utes going into this game? Its because whoever or whatever decides the national champion takes a lot more into consideration than just getting a win. The playoff would sort this out, but until there are just a ton of small schools (not just one or two) who prove they can handle big games and big teams not much will change. The term BCS Buster needs to disappear because there are so many schools that prove they're worthy.... if that doesn't happen, then the BCS won't come crashing down. Some of the folks on tv last night said they'd vote Utah #1 but Eddie George was right when he made the comment last night after the bowl game that fair or not, Florida or OU will wind up being the national champs, even with one loss. The Utes needed to win big all season long and couldn't do it. The only teams they really put the beat down on were poor teams that anyone would have destroyed... don't believe me? Look it up. If it was just wins that mattered, then yeah, there would be no argument about who earned a national championship... but its as much about how you win as just winning games themselves and the reason Utah didn't get a shot is because they failed to impress all season long.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Dude, you can bang away all you want but you proved it to everyone be being wrong on 100% of your college football predictions this year. every single one! So if everyone thinks the opposite any of your ides, I think they wil be in the ballpark! :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Like I said, if this is so, then why were they still ranked higher than the Utes going into this game? Its because whoever or whatever decides the national champion *takes a lot more into consideration* than just getting a win.


It is because there are too many pinheads who think like you and bugsy, thinking the only 'real' football is played in the BCS conferences. I mean look at your LAME 'logic', you say USC 'deserves' to be ranked over Utah even though they both played Oregon State with Utah WINNING and USC LOSING. You're justification: USC was ranked higher in the polls. WTH kind of reason is that? :roll: Again, I *HATE* the U of U, they defeated EVERY team they played on the field, FOUR of them being ranked in the Top Twenty, *NO * other team in college football this year can make that claim. You have been exposed as a snooty west coast blowhard when it comes to college football, you have NO credibility, I mean you can't even admit you were WRONG, way WRONG. Instead you make LAME excuses why Bama lost instead of acknowledging Utah WON. Take a lesson on sportsmanship from fatbass, he lost with class.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

This is along riverrat77's line of logic:


> BCS DECLARES GERMANY WINNER OF WORLD WAR II... US Finishes Ranked 4th
> 
> After determining the Big-12 championship game participants the BCS computers were put to work on other major contests and today the BCS declared Germany to be the winner of World War II.
> 
> ...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

What you should be looking at is who holds the purse strings on all this. The liberal presidents of all these BCS schools can say what they want about everyone student needing to be equal and no person is better than the next- everyone is a winner and that's how society should be. But when it comes to sharing the money- no outsider is going to get a cut of the purse PERIOD. Utah had a great season and I'm not sure they could beat OK or Florida or USC- But they are 13-0 and beat everyone that was in front of them. The state of Utah from Logan to St George is pretty proud of the UTES.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Dead Drifter said:


> Yes, they should be national champs just like BYU was in 84 when all the Ute fans were bad-mouthing the system for allowing BYU to be national champs. Now the shoe is on the other foot.
> 
> *Maybe someday the Utes will realize that it's important to support the MWC teams no matter who they play. I know many BYU fans who were glued to the tube cheering on the Utes because they know this is good for the MWC. Someday maybe the Utes will figure it out.*


Are you really that stupid.... :roll:

Love the zoobs..... :lol:


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

What is stupid about it?
When Utah beats a 10-1 BYU team ranked in the top 20, it gives credibility to their program. That is why the BCS is set up the way it is, because they think the MWC teams are weak. They think a 2nd or 3rd or even 4th place team in the SEC or Big 12 or PAC 10 is superior to the 1st place team in the MWC. Until the whole conference can claim great teams (which i think Utah has proven and BYU and TCU are right in there) the MWC gets no credibility and can never play for a national championship. It's simple, simpleton!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

fatbass said:


> If the Florida-Oklahoma game isn't a blowout for one team I believe there may be a shared/ split championship this year and the Utes will get a share. Utah looked every bit as tough as Florida against the Tide.
> 
> No matter how bad I felt for Bama's loss, I couldn't help but be happy for my third favorite team, the Utes, and for the MWC. It was simply the biggest game ever played by a MWC team and the Utes represented!
> 
> Now HOGAN, gimme that **** avatar and let's get this over with. :lol:


Just find your favorite U of U logo and get it up.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

:lol: good one.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

> You have been exposed as a snooty west coast blowhard when it comes to college football, you have NO credibility, I mean you can't even admit you were WRONG, way WRONG. Instead you make LAME excuses why Bama lost instead of acknowledging Utah WON. Take a lesson on sportsmanship from fatbass, he lost with class.


This statement can go for more then just his football posts.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Utah had a great season and I'm not sure they could beat OK or Florida or USC- But they are 13-0 and beat everyone that was in front of them. The state of Utah from Logan to St George is pretty proud of the UTES.


Well at least you and Koa Misi are two guys I can agree with. It is what it is... an undefeated season and a good bowl win. Congrats on that and be happy about it... all this crying about deserving more... let it go already because it ain't gonna happen. 8) Wow... awful snooty of me huh? Guess the oh, probably 20 times I've said good game for the Utes is just me being a jerk... about everything on the forums, including college sports eh Utfireman? Lets just pass right on over that though, because God forbid somebody actually takes the two seconds to READ the discussions on here and see that its not *all *detracting from the Utes or anyone else. :roll:


----------

